# Where and how do you run your FMA class



## billc (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm curious about the state of FMA in  the country, so here are a few questions that I am curious about.

--Do you teach your FMA as a seperate class or as an adjunct to other arts (JKD for example)
--If you teach your FMA as a seperate class, do you teach out of your own school, or do you teach out of someone else's school
--Do you teach out of a public recreational facility

Thanks.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 12, 2011)

I incorporate some of it into my kenpo and i also have a separate class and program. I teach it out of my own school as well as do seminars at other locations and assist other schools with their programs. I have taught at public facilities from time to time. I hope this helps. :0)


----------



## fangjian (Aug 12, 2011)

I teach it in my driveway since I closed my school last year. Hopefully I'll be able to fix up my barn to turn it into a school soon. I teach it as a stand alone art.


----------



## billc (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, one of the reasons I ask is that I really like the FMA, more than any other art I have done, and I don't think the regular public appreciates them as much as they do the other arts that are offered through various settings.   We practice out of a jujutsu school that also teaches lua.  It is a commercial school as opposed to a public recreational facility.


----------



## fangjian (Aug 12, 2011)

I teach it Wednesday and Saturday. 

*Wednesday* is _Single stick Balintawak _only. 1-3 hours.  
*Saturday* is _General FMA concepts_ w/ Balintawak (and other) as its foundation. 1-3 hours. 

So on Saturday, we tend to change the _theme_ every few months or so. 3 months of empty hand Hubud-   3months of knife-   3months of double stick-   3 months of stick&knife-     3 months of empty hand Kickboxing/Grappling-.................................


----------



## Blindside (Aug 12, 2011)

I rent out time/space at another martial arts school, it is a good arrangement for both sides and the Kempo school has been very generous about letting me get established.


----------



## billc (Aug 12, 2011)

Are you teaching primarily FMA Blindside, or a blend, and do you pick up any of the kempo students, and what ages.  I remember when I started back in high school, Remy Presas had just been on the cover of Black Belt magazine and I found a school that taught modern arnis.  It was also a kempo school.  I started in Arnis but then, thinking that arnis was a little limited in the emptyhand area, I focused more on the kempo.  I guess, in high school, it seemed more likely I would need to fend off unarmed attackers than armed one.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm only teaching Pekiti right now, I am a Kenpo instructor as well, but given family and all I don't have time to teach both, so I focus solely on PTK. Though I do cover Kenpo oriented material through private lessons if the student is interested, I don't teach it like a traditional Kenpo class would, much more the FMA approach, like spending an hour going over standing armbars riffing into releases, reversals, switches, and striking opportunities.  I only say that it is kenpo oriented because I have never seen a say, a "two handed choke" defense taught in PTK, because with the assumption of a knife being involved the answer sort of goes without saying "draw knife, poke." Alternatives may be needed for our culture.  

Only one of the Kempo students joins my classes, but he is the senior instructor for the Kempo school so he makes a nice addition to my group.  There is also a Kyokushinkai Karate class that shares the space on off nights, and I have had several of their students cycle through over the past three years.

The average age in my class is probably mid-thirties or so, the majority of the students hold significant (black/instructor) rank in other arts, two of my students have more time in the arts than I do.  It makes for a good training group and as any good instructor I am stealing ideas that are being generated from a workout.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 13, 2011)

I have Pekiti-Tirsia Kali as a separate program. I teach in my own school where I also teach Wing Chun, Muay Thai, and Combat Submission Wrestling each as separate programs. We also have instruction in Shotokan, Tai Chi and Fitness kickboxing all as separate programs. Most of our members train in multiple programs.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 14, 2011)

billcihak said:


> I'm curious about the state of FMA in the country, so here are a few questions that I am curious about.
> 
> --Do you teach your FMA as a seperate class or as an adjunct to other arts (JKD for example)


Separate. I only teach FMA. 



billcihak said:


> --If you teach your FMA as a seperate class, do you teach out of your own school, or do you teach out of someone else's school


Out of someone else's school. Odd ours and I also teach privates out of my house as well as seminars adn camps in North America. 



billcihak said:


> --Do you teach out of a public recreational facility
> 
> Thanks.



Nope.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Aug 17, 2011)

I teach what I call Presas Arnis which is a combination of Modern Arnis and Kombatan Arnis.

I teach it as a stand alone art to my teenage and adult students.

I do teach at a Rec. Center

My main program is an American Karate/TKD program and it is separate from the Arnis class.


----------

